# Wolf attack sound



## poison (Feb 20, 2009)

*Got your wolf and dog attack*

I have a whole CD called Animals & Reptiles that will have what you need.
You can check out a sample here.

http://poisonprops.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=8


----------



## t shirtchuck (May 11, 2010)

Boy did you nail what I was looking for. Thanks


----------

